# Buying Hublot on Chrono24 ?



## Skyun (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi,

I'm new to watch world and I'd like to buy a Hublot. I've been told that Hublot loses a lot of value after purchase unlike Rolex or PP so I was wondering, why not just buy it "pre-owned" then, rather than spending more to buy brand new. So I went on chrono24 and was looking for a Classic Fusion (blue colour) and I've seen some in unworn or brand new condition at £3800, 3900 or 4000 (38mm or 42mm) whereas its retail price is £6400. So I'd like to avoid being scammed if there is a scam somewhere because I don't understand this. Even if it loses value, is it realistic to expect a literally brand new watch (same as if you bought at AD) for 60% of its retail price ? Perhaps I'm missing something ? The warranty is different or what ? I won't get some things that I should've got if I bought it at AD ? :-s
So I'd like to know what to do and what to expect before buying anything as I'm new to this. I'd like to know what are the pros and cons if possible.


----------



## JuanPablo046 (Jan 18, 2015)

Skyun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to watch world and I'd like to buy a Hublot. I've been told that Hublot loses a lot of value after purchase unlike Rolex or PP so I was wondering, why not just buy it "pre-owned" then, rather than spending more to buy brand new. So I went on chrono24 and was looking for a Classic Fusion (blue colour) and I've seen some in unworn or brand new condition at £3800, 3900 or 4000 (38mm or 42mm) whereas its retail price is £6400. So I'd like to avoid being scammed if there is a scam somewhere because I don't understand this. Even if it loses value, is it realistic to expect a literally brand new watch (same as if you bought at AD) for 60% of its retail price ? Perhaps I'm missing something ? The warranty is different or what ? I won't get some things that I should've got if I bought it at AD ?
> 
> ...


There's been multiple horror stories with Chrono24 and shady sellers. Seems like Chrono24 is not safe enough as a middle man.


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

JuanPablo046 said:


> There's been multiple horror stories with Chrono24 and shady sellers. Seems like Chrono24 is not safe enough as a middle man.


What horror stories have you heard?


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

JuanPablo046 said:


> There's been multiple horror stories with Chrono24 and shady sellers. Seems like Chrono24 is not safe enough as a middle man.


Is Chrono24 any safer with their new escrow service?


----------



## miw (Sep 5, 2019)

I've bought 4 watches with a lot of value on C24 and with the trusted buyer it was a no brainer. As soon as the watch arrived I brought it to my local watch guy who would double check it. No issues. Safer than Ebay where I had to report a scam after winning bid. 
Anyway back to hublot. Most important is who you buy from. Email them get a feel if they seem ok even phone if needs. Just make sure you buy with original hublot box and hublot papers as it will be a lot harder to sell after. Ask if it's fully working and will it be serviced before you get it. 
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## miw (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's my one I bought online.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey (Nov 3, 2014)

jjspyder said:


> Is Chrono24 any safer with their new escrow service?


I have not heard of anyone having trouble that escrowed.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

FWIW, recently purchased a NIB Panerai via the escrow service without any issues - everything was as discussed and described. As others have said, be certain to familiarize yourself with how the process works and do some investigation on the seller. We talked to each other on the phone multiple times, sending pics and videos of the watch.

Best of luck!


----------



## gejay (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes buy the seller. Many not all sell watches that they actually don’t have in hand and will source it out. You won’t know the exact condition of the watch. Just saying.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daiKel (Feb 2, 2014)

1) bought multiple times from C24 and no issue at all. 

2) been screwed by a seller once and C25 trusted checkout service saved my butt. 

3) I always tell people don’t let the value retention thing stop you from buying a watch you love. It’s a hobby and doesn’t mean to grow you extra cash in pocket.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

The key not to get scammed is to buy the sellers. Too many scary story nowadays.


----------



## WatchWinderPros (Jun 18, 2020)

I have purchased and sold multiple watches on Chrono24, it is a great platform. If when you get your watch you have concerns take it to get authenticated right away and if there is any issue Chrono24 will take care of it.


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Chrono24 is good since it has the escrow service. I have bought and listed on there before. Good site for a wide range across the world also to see where the market is. 

As a side note take roughly 6.8-7% off the asking prices since that is the fee Chrono24 charges for their listings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBackseat (Aug 8, 2020)

It’s quite normal for an Hublot to depreciate that much in value (some depreciate less than others). I also agree with the guys, if you do choose to buy a watch through Chrono24, make sure it comes with the guarantee card. It doesn’t matter if the warranty has expired, but it’s one method of proving your watch is authentic, and then you can go to your AD and get them to authenticate it as well.

I would personally like to go to the store, whether its new OR preowned, just so I can see the watch for myself. It’s safer for me to buy something that I’ve actually seen in person and tried it on rather than purchase it online.


----------



## TripleC (Jan 23, 2018)

Agree with the comments above. Use the escrow service that Chrono24 offers and you should be good.


----------

